# Hedgehog carsickness - does anyone know any remedies?



## hogmother

It's finally happening! This May we will be moving to our dream city, Vancouver, BC. However it's a 2 day drive and I am worried Priscilla will get car sick. If she does, I want to have something on hand to help. 

Does anyone know of any anti-sickness aids for hedgehogs or remedies in case she DOES get sick? My only thought was buying a kid's electrolyte drink and bringing a syringe in case she gets sick from either end, to help her out. But I'm far from an expert so I'd welcome advice.

I'd also like to note I read the other thread about hedgie carsickness but it didn't come to a conclusion.


----------



## Hedgiepets

Some people use Rescue Remedy to help with travel. You can also give a drop of Pepto - Bismal to help for carsickness.


----------



## hogmother

I'm not familiar with Rescue Remedy... just want to confirm this is the stuff?

http://www.herbalremedies.com/resrem10m ... cue+remedy)&match_type=&gclid=CNrmoufO9ZcCFRJxxwodDlNhDw


----------



## Hedgiepets

Yes, that is the Rescue Remedy.


----------



## hogmother

Thanks, Deneen.


----------



## basmati

Is a small piece of gravol an option for a very carsick traveller?


----------



## ana

basmati said:


> Is a small piece of gravol an option for a very carsick traveller?


Drugs.com says that's an antihistamine... Are you thinking of that because it might make her drowsy?

I wouldn't use any human drugs on my animal unless specifically advised to do so by a knowledgeable vet...

I've heard ginger is good for car sickness as well - though I don't know if anyone knows if it's really, really ok for hedgies... (There was a thread about it here: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1341&p=10999&hilit=ginger#p10999)

While we're on the subject though, I wanted to ask about b-calm... Not that I have any use for it myself or was even thinking about buying it, but I always like to educate myself on these sorts of things...

https://www.brisky.com/8/index.php?_fa= ... 1351&cid=0

Soooo... What's the deal with that stuff? All the brisky products freak me out a little, like apple-scented "spine shine" stuff? What the ****? :roll: ...I guess my real question though is, um, what is in this stuff?


----------



## ana

Ohhhh, page 11 in the The Hedgehog Welfare Society's Mar '06 Newsletter has an article about carsickness where they actually do list ginger as a remedy...

http://www.users.nac.net/hedgehogwelfar ... ter_21.pdf



> 1) Ginger
> 2) Bach's Rescue Remedy
> 3) Pepto-Bismol (just a drop or two is recommended)
> 4) Fasting for a few hours before the car trip
> 5) Smooth driving behaviors (don't speed up or make turns too quickly)
> 6) On long trips, let your hedgehog out to stretch his/her legs at rest stops.
> 7) Try different types of carriers.
> 8) Try different positions in the car: front seat, back seat, floor-whatever works best
> for your hedgehog.
> 9)MOST IMPORTANTLY, if your hedgehog does vomit during a trip, as soon as he/
> she is feeling better, make sure to give plenty of fluids to avoid dehydration.


----------



## M_Canadian

Gravol is the Canadian version of Dramamine its for motion Sickness.

I have used it on my dogs but don't think I would use it on a hedgie 

I would try the ginger.


----------



## ana

M_Canadian said:


> Gravol is the Canadian version of Dramamine its for motion Sickness.
> 
> I have used it on my dogs but dong think I would use it on a hedgie
> 
> I would try the ginger.


Ahhh, yeah, I don't think I'd give dramamine to a hedgie... even in small quantities. I remember when I was little (40-50 lbs?) my mom would only give me a quarter of a dramamine when we drove up into the mountains... I can't imagine any way you'd be able to measure out a small enough, safe dose for a hedgie... and then it might not even be safe for them to take anyway.


----------



## basmati

Thanks for the advice  and for the list. I am planning ahead when I'll be on the road with her. I know from her previous owner that car rides are like a crazy carnival ride for her, poor little thing. I can only empathize.


----------



## ana

Good luck with your road trip! I hope your little girl is ok!

We drove 8+ hours with ours the day after we got her, poor thing was a bit stressed out - but at least she didn't get sick-sick. I probably would have freaked out and made my bf find us a hotel for the night if she had vomited though. (Where I then would have proceeded to scour the internet/call a vet/etc. before continuing on the next day. :lol

So, yeah, it's definitely good to be prepared!

Has she been known to get really carsick? From the "crazy carnival ride" bit I'm assuming maybe so? I was going to suggest maybe driving around a little with her first to see how she reacts... maybe see if the ginger or something helps with a shorter (30 min-hour) trip?


----------



## basmati

Yes--I'll be slowly be adding some test trips + test remedies before I launch on a long drive. Thinking about an eventual move ....so it does not have to be a disney land tea-cup adventure for her. That is where I thought pepto-bismol? I then tried to think about some preventative rather than reactive measures..


----------



## Nancy

I'd start taking her for short drives now and a) see if she will get more used to being in the vehicle, b) you can try some different things to see what seems to work best. 

Buckled into the middle of the back seat is said to be best for children that suffer from car sickness. Try lots of soft padding underneath her to minimize the bumps. If that doesn't seem to help, try minimal padding. 

Take lots of extra bedding so she can be changed often and doesn't have to stay in her messy puked up bedding. 

I have ones that start to vomit the minute we leave the driveway and don't stop until the vehicle stops or their tummy is empty. Others only vomit in town but are fine on the highway. Some vomit only after about an hour of travel. Others suffered as babies but grew out of it.


----------



## Vortex

how much of the rescue remedy are you surpose to give a hedgie for car sickness?
and whats better pepto-bismol of recue remedy? and can you give both if one doseint work?
just wondering in case i ever need it.


----------



## basmati

Thanks for the advice. I will start testing her out once it warms up a bit here in North country. I am curious about your very ill tempered travellers... what do you use to help them in terms of preventative measures other than middle of the car seat, or do you keep travelling to an extreme minimum for those? :roll:


----------



## Nancy

Rescue remedy doesn't prevent car sickness. It relaxes them so they aren't as stressed during the trip. Some people use a drop behind an ear, or a drop in their water bowl.


----------

